# Airsoft?



## Lady Houligan (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey, I'm just starting to get into the planning stages for joining a friend's team, and I was wondering if anyone had recommendations for websites to buy from. Also any good airsoft stories would be cool too.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Aug 8, 2013)

I bought my first airsoft gun from a recommendation I found on Reddit. The cheapest gun was a $100 CYMA CM028 AK-47 that I got from amazon.

I think this M4 was also recommended.

I haven't played any games yet and just plinked with my AK so far.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 8, 2013)

Airsoft is for pussies that want to play army dress-up and shoot each other with cheap plastic toy guns.







Play a real man's sport!






We also have hotter chicks than you! 






Oh wait, you don't have any chicks, you only have guys like this who are too young, fat or just plain don't have the balls to join the army:






Just kidding, Airsoft is pretty awesome. In fact, I am a convert from paintball due to the fields always being full of "zombies." Airsoft players are much better people, plus their attitudes don't suck as much as your typical paintball punks. While the sport and community does have its detractors, mostly hoplophobic douchebags (especially after Sandy Hook) who have nothing better to do with their lives than be slanderous, damn dirty trolls. And yes I like real steel firearms too, so I don't want to hear "buy a real gun airsoft NOOB"   

So what kind of airsoft equipment do you own? I run realistic AK variants, and plan on getting possibly a belt-fed and an SVD clone (to cover two other play styles I want to try), all custom made or heavily tuned to be unique and way better than anything stock. I tune the shit out of everything I own, airsoft, real, or otherwise.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 8, 2013)

I've played paintball and airsoft. I prefer paintball. Especially scenario and woodsball. I'm looking into getting back into paintball.


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a CYMA AK-104 Carbine. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jan 21, 2014)

The Dude said:
			
		

> I've played paintball and airsoft. I prefer paintball. Especially scenario and woodsball. I'm looking into getting back into paintball.



Both are good, it just depends on personal preference and your budget. Airsoft is cheaper to run, but the startup costs for either can be pretty high for anything halfway decent on either side. Airsoft also has lots more potential for customization than paintball for the most part. I like woodsballers and I generally get along with paintballers in general (although sometimes the speedballer types will talk shit about us, hence my joke post above). We check out each other's equipment at the range and field, and no one has ever laughed at my stuff, it looks pretty fucking real   

Then again, Tacamo makes some kickass paintball AKs. If I ever get back into paintball, there's no question as to what I'd grab.

http://www.rap4.com/store/paintball/p/0 ... ntball-gun


----------



## Carlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Just got a whole haul of airsoft gear that ran me about $330 after shipping and a coupon code from Evike. Bought it for an upcoming game.

* KJW M1911A1 with a spare mag
* 5 MAG 95-round MP5 midcaps
* Universal smart charger
* Avengers copy of a JPC small plate carrier
* Fobus C-21 hard holster for 1911s
* Iron Face carbon steel mesh lower face mask.

My other guns are a Galaxy MP5K PDW, a Double Eagle M56A tri-shot shotgun, a KJW KC-02 gas blowback marksman's rifle (the one based on a Ruger 10/22), and an Umarex USP CO2-powered non-blowback pistol that costs $35 off the shelf at Walmart.

I'm already planning for an upcoming game in North Florida set in Africa, and I'm planning on playing a South African mercenary for it. Going to get myself a good AKM (aiming for an Echo 1) with an old Chicom chest rig and a surplus M7 leather holster for my 1911.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 15, 2014)

This is where it's at for me, the DYE DAM. On the inside it's a DYE Matrix, on of the most successful paintball markers ever. But it's in a more realistic package and you can even shoot what's called First Strike rounds which are bullet shaped and fin stabilized for longer range and better accuracy and feed from a magazine. You can still use regular paint and a regular loader/hopper, but at the flip of a switch it can feed from the magazine and the First Strike rounds. So let's say you're in a skirmish one moment and need to lay down a lot of paint, just flip the lever so it's feeding from the regular paint in the loader and change the fire mode to burst or full automatic. No let's say you're out of the merge or are holed up in a good sniper position. Now flip the switch to feed from the First Strike rounds in the magazine and change the fire mode to single shot. You can even add optics to the top rail. They have two magazines with different capacities as well.





This is the best of both worlds in my opinion.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm a speed baller myself, been playing for over 3 years now.

once you try speedball you dont go back


----------



## The Dude (Feb 15, 2014)

Sweet and Savoury said:
			
		

> I'm a speed baller myself, been playing for over 3 years now.
> 
> once you try speedball you dont go back



I've played it, but I prefer scenario ball, especially when you get big teams going. The largest game in the world is D-Day which can bring in upwards of 4500 players each year.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 16, 2014)

Another really cool marker that blurs the lines between paintball and airsoft. This one is special because the loader/hopper is built in to the butt stock, making it a "bullpup." No more hopper sticking up from the top of the marker to get hit. Keeps you low profile.


----------



## Carlson (Feb 16, 2014)

Been trying to use my new 1911 that came in. Unfortunately, it looks like KJW makes their magazines like crap.


----------



## Carlson (Mar 6, 2014)

I sorta kinda impulse bought a KWC licensed 1911. I was in the surplus store picking up some fatigues, and it just happened to catch my eye....

As did a $150 variable zoom scope with a built-in green laser. Which is now sitting on my KC-02.


----------

